# Parthenon Deluxe Mockup Pedal - My 2 Cents!



## music6000 (Dec 8, 2021)

This could be an alternative by using 2 Parthenon PCB's & Order Switch, All the toggles are on top!
It would have to be in a 1790 enclosure!


----------



## jimilee (Dec 8, 2021)

It’s not about if you need it, it’s more about it can be done. Because it’s there man, because it’s there.


----------



## ~nick~ (Dec 8, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> Who needs that much mediocre overdrive in one pedal on their board? Who is that for?


Understandable. I think two separate types of drives should be in a combo. Like a Klon and a BB. or something. idk. What two pedals would you say deserve a deluxe 2 drive combo?

That being said, the sound clips on youtube of that Pantheon Deluxe are pretty sweet.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 8, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> Who needs that much mediocre overdrive in one pedal on their board? Who is that for?


Why
Because another member named* ntuncer* requested it in the *Project Wish List
Why does everyone build the King of Tone*:





						Wampler Pantheon Deluxe
					

It would be very nice to build that pedal. I think It is ok to not have midi feature to have more space inside.




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




My 2 Cents!


----------



## music6000 (Dec 8, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> No need to get so hot and bothered lol I feel that circuit is underwhelming and leaves much to be desired. But anyone can like whatever they want. As a friend recently told me, it's ok to be wrong 😬


Not hot & bothered at all, just the facts,


----------



## Flashheart (Dec 9, 2021)

music6000 said:


> This could be an alternative by using 2 Parthenon PCB's & Order Switch, All the toggles are on top!
> It would have to be in a 1790 enclosure!
> 
> View attachment 19720


Yes!


----------



## spi (Dec 9, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> Who needs that much mediocre overdrive in one pedal on their board? Who is that for?



I can see Wampler's motivation.  People are willing to wait years to get a King of Tone, so give them what they want now.   A while back I did a poll on people's favorite bluesbreaker, and people seem to like the Parthenon. 

Personally I agree with you, it's silly to have the same drive 2x.


Link to poll:  What's your favorite Bluesbreaker-based PedalPCB circuit? | PedalPCB Community Forum


----------



## jimilee (Dec 9, 2021)

It’s supposed to be voiced differently on one side, but I can’t hear it. I like the Parthenon though. It’s a great bluesbreaker style drive.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 9, 2021)

dual gang the presence knob, probably what wampler did


----------



## music6000 (Dec 9, 2021)

jimilee said:


> It’s supposed to be voiced differently on one side, but I can’t hear it. I like the Parthenon though. It’s a great bluesbreaker style drive.


----------



## jimilee (Dec 9, 2021)

music6000 said:


> View attachment 19758



That looks nice, I do like the way Brian has 2 ins and outs on each circuit. I've been running that around in my head. Switching jacks would take care of that, I suppose.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 10, 2021)

shorting jacks would be cheaper ... single wire between the shorting lug of channel 1 output and shorting lug of channel 2 input


----------

